# A Summer Culinary Program for Fall-Spring Full Time College Student



## matthewy (Mar 20, 2008)

I currently major at something completely unrelated to Culinary Arts but I am really interested in going to a Culinary School and maybe pursue a career as a chef. I don't want to give up my fall-spring college at the moment. I wonder if there are any summer class programs at any universities or small culinary schools where I can get a degree from. My school ends around June and it doesn't start till October. In between I can attend to the culinary arts school. I need financial aid(and/or merit scholarships) since I cant afford a second college at any means. Thanks...=))


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Check out what the community colleges have to offer. You would be very surprised at how affordable some of them can be. Alot of the big schools offer summer courses that last anywhere from a few days to a month. I would suggest anything related to basic knife skills, stock & sauce making, basic cooking principles, and meat & seafood fabrication/cookery.


----------



## matthewy (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you very much for your response...Community colleges might offer some really cool stuff but I really would like to go to one of the "prestigious" culinary arts program. (Things like CIA, Johnson & Wales ...etc...) Thank you very much...Are there any prestigious programs around?


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont think CIA or Johnson and Wales have anything in the summer, if you wanted to attend there you would have to go there. another option you might want to look at is just getting a job in a real nice kitchen, you can learn just as much from a nice place as you can in culinary school.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Don't waste your money paying for prestige, trust me I did it. Reputable community college programs offer equal quality education as "prestigious" programs. Save yourself some serious cash.

If you still insist on prestige, Le Cordon Bleu offered a week-long summer course that covered the basics of knife cuts and touched very lightly on garde manger and meat cookery. I enrolled into one of these, and this is how I got lured in to the LCB madness. If there is a LCB school around you, see if they have summer "culinary boot camps"


----------



## matthewy (Mar 20, 2008)

sorry for pulling up a very very old topic...but it is still almost the same with some updates....i still would like to go some program next summer...now as i temporarily live in UK, i thought i might consider Le Cordon Bleu's 4-week program there. Does anyone know anything about it? Even if not does it sound like a good plan?

Also, I could just go something similar in the US or Canada...Are there any other programs that you have heard about? 

Thanks....


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

And how in depth they can be. 

matthewy
Try finding a job at the type of restaurant you would like to work in. Go in between lunch and dinner. Ask to speak to the chef and mention that you are thinking of attending a culinary school to pursue a career in cooking. Offer to work for free. See if the chef will offer some kind of learn as you go thing. Work in the industry to see if you like it before paying for an expensive school.


----------



## tpatt (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a new summer culinary program launching in 2011 at Sterling College in northern Vermont. The emphasis is on farm-to-table food systems, and there's a lot of local food happenings in the region.

Here's the link:

http://www.sterlingcollege.edu/culinary-program.html


----------

